# ~PLEASE PRAY FOR MY NEPHEW ~ Funeral Wednesday 30th ~



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

My 13 year old Nephew Dan was admitted to hospital on Monday evening after passing out in the bath and going into cardiac arrest. They managed to get a pulse in the ambulance on the way to the hospital but he has had problem after problem and is on life support. He has been fitting but with the strongest meds they have this has stopped and he is now a little improved. It was and I suppose still is touch and go so I beg you all to pray for him. I thank you with all my heart. I will keep you updated.

Claire.


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

will do


----------



## KW33 (Apr 10, 2006)

Poor thing , how terrible.  Sending lots of     and a big   for you.

Karin

xxx


----------



## noodlez (Feb 10, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear this hunny. My thoughts and prayers are with you    


Love Noodlez.xx


----------



## ikklesmiler (Jul 19, 2007)

Claire hunnie

terrible news i hope he's ok hun, you know where i am if you need me,just call.

Ann Marie xxx


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

I will pray tonight for him & hope everything works out.   

LOve & Hugs Sue XX


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

Claire 

my prayers will be with Dan tonight and with your family

your friend

Fran


----------



## Wendy K (Sep 26, 2005)

Claire,

I have said a prayer for Dan and his family, and sincerely hope that he gets better soon 

Thinking of you 

Wendy K


----------



## bib (Apr 17, 2007)

Claie, that is so awful hun  

Prayers and thoughts are with you all babe

xxxxx


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

hoping that your Nephew pulls through + thinking of you + all your family at this extremely hard time

xxx​


----------



## Gen (Dec 9, 2004)

Claire,

We are praying for Dan and your family .

Gen x


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Oh Claire hun  

My thoughts are with all of you sweetheart    

Debs
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Oh claire 
What a terrible thing to happen, I really hope Dan pulls through this Love and thoughts are with you and his parents, 
I love my nephews to bits and would be distraught if this was any of them- Take care hun, our thoughts and prayers are with you 

~Dizzi~


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Dan has now been taken off all painkillers (these where keeping him aleep) The Dr's have said its up to Dan now to start waking up. This is another MASSIVE step forward. He will have a brain scan either tommorrow or friday. Please carry on praying for him as it is working so far  . Thank you all so much.

Claire,
xxx.


----------



## JLEA (Jun 8, 2006)

Claire and loads of     for Dan xx


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

will be thinking of Dan hunny + you all too, keep us updated  

xxx


----------



## LiziBee (Aug 24, 2004)

Claire - I'm so sorry to hear this about your nephew. 
Lots of love to you and all his family, you are all in my thoughts.
Lizi.x


----------



## Maarias (May 4, 2005)

Oh Clare -    

I'll have you all in my prayers tonight, but especially Dan.

Maria


----------



## M.T.B (May 31, 2007)

Oh my goodness me how awful for him and his family my thoughts and prayers are with you all      come on Dan be a strong lad you doing well so far


----------



## zoed (Nov 1, 2004)

We are thinking of you all love.

Zoe XXX


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

i will be praying for Dan and your family

lea-Anne xx


----------



## viviennef (Feb 22, 2005)

Oh Claire, how awful. I hope and pray he pulls through and is ok. Sending you lots of        

Viv xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I really hope he pulls though,
L X


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

Claire, 

You are all in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

claire my thoughts are with you and your family


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Sending lots of love and strength and will keep him in my prayers tonight.

Love

Debs xxx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Claire

Your Nephew Dan in my thoughts and prayers- please keep us updated

xxxx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Oh Claire - all my love and thoughts for you and your nephew.

You must be so worried.

Thinking of you

Emma xxxxx


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

Thinking of you Claire and praying for Dan to make a full and speedy recovery. 
xxx


----------



## sailorgirl (Feb 9, 2005)

Claire

Life is so cruel sometime - the little chap will be in my thoughts everyminute of the day - hoping and praying for him to pull through

Biggest hug

Sailorgirl


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Will keep Dan in my thoughts and the whole family too.     
lol
lou
xxx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Sending masses of        that Dan will pull through and make a full recovery.

Love to all the family.
Maz x


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Dan is still fighting and has had no more set backs over night. His brain scan is at 3 this afternoon so plaese keep him in your thoughts and pray for his safe recovery. My Sister would like to thank you for all your support and kind words. Keep praying please.

Claire.


----------



## ikklesmiler (Jul 19, 2007)

Hi Claire

Hope your sister is ok, she must be going through hell at the mo, poor girl.   

Will be thinking of you all this afternoon hun.           

Ann MArie xxxx


----------



## clairelh1 (Sep 8, 2004)

Oh Claire

I've only just come on to FF after a being off for a day, so I've just seen this.  I'm praying Dan recovers.  Sending lots of positive thoughts to Dan, your sister and all of your family.  

Love
Claire
x


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

I hope the scan goes well, Dan thinking of you sweetheart, praying for you to make a full and speedy recovery          

thinking of your sister claire at this time  

mitch
xxx


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Oh hun - thinking of you all and praying for Dan.

Big hugs.


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

My prayers and thoughts are with your nephew, Thinking of you and your whole family.

Natalie xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Cate1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

to you and your family.  I'll pray for Dan and his family.  Keep us updated.


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hope all is OK today hunxxxxx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Dan has not been responding to drugs that could reduce the pressure. If the pressure goes any higher it will kill him. The brain damage is sever and they dont think he will make it. This has come as a massive blow as he tried to take a couple of breathes earlier in the day. Please pray harder than you have ever prayed for in your life.  My boy needs your help. Thanks you.

Claire.


----------



## Sofia26 (Aug 20, 2007)

claire

Although i don't know you, your post really hit me and i just wanted to let you know ill say a special little prayer for him. You're in my thoughts.

Sofiaxxx


----------



## Cate1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

PRAYING:       to you and your family.


----------



## ~ S ~ (Oct 27, 2003)

Claire - I'm sorry to read your posts - thinking of you and your family and esp Dan


----------



## ikklesmiler (Jul 19, 2007)

claire

have PMd you xxxx


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

Praying for Dan that he starts to respond & get well


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Claire, I am totally deverstated for you and your familly.... I cant imagine what your going through. 

I am praying hard for your little nephew... 
With all my heart I hope he pulls through.

Natalie xxxxxxxxx


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

​
sending love + prayers your way, thinking of you all at this time, wish there were more i could say or do 

xxx


----------



## boonbo (Dec 18, 2007)

Hi hunnie,
We have not spoke b4 but i just want to let u no i will be prayin for Dan n u and ur family are in my thorts hun.


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Hi Claire,

I know that we haven't spoken before, I just wanted to say that I'm praying for your nephew and I really hope that he pulls through. I'm so sorry that you are all going through this.                                                                                               

Love Tina xxx


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Oh Claire 

I am praying so, so hard for Dan. 

I am lost for words . .  . . . Hugs to you.

T xx


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Claire, You, Dan and all your family are in my thoughts right now will say an extra prayer tonight for Dan
lol
Lou
xxxx


----------



## debbie62 (Nov 19, 2004)

hi Claire 
so sorry to hear of what is happening to your nephew will be saying a prayer for him and for you and your family    
Love Debbie


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Claire

Praying with all my heart that Dan can get through this  

 to you all

xxx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Tha damage is just too much for my beautiful Dan. Test results have come back very poor and it is likely his life support machine will be switched off some time today. I havent spoke to my Sister today yet so I dont know any more yet. I feel like my haert has been ripped from inside me and crumpled.


----------



## lou29 (Dec 5, 2006)

I don't know what to say... I'm so so sorry for you and all your family. I was hoping today would bring good news.   Words seem so useless at the moment... I'm so sorry.
Lou.


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

words fail me hunny, you are all in my thoughts  

sending love + strength  

xxx


----------



## S4rah (Nov 10, 2003)

so very very sorry...you and your family are in my thoughts

xx


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

I have just read about Dan and words cannot express how sorry I am   My dearest thoughts are with you and your family.

Kay xxx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Daniel passed away this afternoon. Thank you all for your kind words, your support and your prayers. Till the day i die I will miss my special boy. He brought great pleasure to all his family and it was an honour and a pleasure to of been a part of his life. Rest now angel, Aunty Claire will always love you.


----------



## REC (Jun 16, 2004)

Claire

I am so very very sorry to hear your sad news  

RIP Daniel

Roz
x


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

I'm so sorry Claire -  

Kay xxx


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Claire   i'm so sorry to hear this.  
RIP Daniel


----------



## ikklesmiler (Jul 19, 2007)

oh no, so sorry hun.

rest in peace Daniel xx

sending my love to you and your family claire.


so so sorry

Ann MArie xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wisbabe (Jun 29, 2004)

Claire & family, I'm so sad to read your news. Rest in peace Daniel x


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Claire
I am so sorry to read this sad news.

Take care of each other.

Rest in peace Daniel 

x x x


----------



## boonbo (Dec 18, 2007)

Hun im so so sorry, please give my love to ur sister n ur family


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Oh Claire - I'm so so shocked and saddened to read that Daniel has died.

All my love

Emma xx


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

So very sorry to hear your awful news ..thinging of you ans all your family ..

Love HopeX


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

omg Claire I have only just seen this.

I am so sorry to read such sad sad news 

My thoughts are with you and your family at this tragic time 

Love Jennifer xx xx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Claire ~ I am so sorry to read about your loss      

My thoughts are with you, your sister and your family at this sad time.

x x x x


----------



## Hun (Jul 14, 2003)

I am so sorry to hear about the tragic loss of Daniel 

Hun xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

I'm so very sorry Claire........so very sad to see the news of Daniel.

Thinking of you all...

Much love, peace and strength...

Lizzy xxx


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

So sorry to hear your tragic news.

My thoughts are with you and your family. 

xxx


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

Oh my goodness, I'm so sorry to hear this, I don't know you or your family but you're all in my thoughts and prayers - life can be so cruel sometimes.  Daniel was lucky to be part of such a loving family xx


----------



## Angel129 (Oct 28, 2005)

I am so sorry to read this devestating news.

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.

Angiexxx

RIP sweet angel


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Claire im so very sad that Daniel is no longer with you all   Memories are so very special and I know you will have plenty of them of your time with Dan.

Rest in peace Daniel and I send love and strength to all who loved you and are missing you so much.

Love

Debs xxx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

I am so very sorry about your loss,

My heart goes out to you and your family.
Natalie xxxxxxxx


----------



## lindz-lou (Jun 5, 2007)

Just wanted to say how very very sorry i am to hear this sad new 

God Bless x x 

Lindsey


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Claire 

I am so, so sorry hun 

My love and thoughts are with you and your family. 

RIP Dan 

T xx


----------



## KW33 (Apr 10, 2006)

Claire

I'm so, so so sorry to read the devastating news about Daniel.  Words fail me but know that I'm here for you.  Send love and hugs to you and your family sweetheart. So sorry for your tragic loss.

Rest in peace sweet boy.

Karin, Alan and Emma

xxx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Claire, i'm so sorry for your loss hun

thinking of you and your family at such a terrible sad time  

pam xx


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

So, so very sorry.

Thinking of you and all your family

Lou x


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Just saw your news and wanted to say how sorry I was to read of what must have been and is an awful, awful time. Thoughts are with you and your family. 
Tiny x


----------



## Cate1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

Rest In Peace Daniel

     and PRAYERS for all his family and friends.

Will keep you and your family in my prayers over the days, weeks and months ahead.


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Claire

I am so sad to read your news, i am sorry this has happened to you and your family, my heart is with you all at this time.

Rest in peace Daniel, rest in peace now with the angels.

Lots of love

Mel
x


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Dear Claire and family
So so sorry to read this tragic news of Dan, you must all be devastated.  You're in my thoughts as is Dan.

Love Sue
xxxxx


----------



## Terri (Oct 21, 2003)

Claire

I am so sorry  My thoughts are with you and your family.  RIP Dan.

Terri xx


----------



## 0604 (Jun 10, 2005)

Claire

Thinking of you at this time. Much love to you and your family.
Sarah, Neil and Alfie

xxx


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

So very sorry for your family's devastating loss.
Bettyx


----------



## Neeta (Jul 28, 2004)

Such sad news. 

There are no words i can say hun, just know that you and your family are in my thoughts  

Rest in peace Daniel, a very special angel.

Neeta


----------



## *katie* (Nov 9, 2004)

Rest in peace Daniel

Claire, so very sorry.  My thoughts are with you and all your family at this incredibly sad time.


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Rest in Peace Daniel- you have touched so many peoples lives, you will forever be loved and missed

Claire- thinking of you and all your family at this time

Love and hugs

Mez
xxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

So very sorry to read this Claire

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family xx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Claire - I'm so sorry to read this sad, sad news today  

Thinking of you and the rest of Daniels family, RIP Daniel.

Love and hugs to all
Nicky x x x


----------



## Dee Jay (Jan 10, 2005)

hi Claire
so so sorry to read your sad news, am sending you warm wishes and hugs, you are in my thoughts and prayers,
take extra special care of yourself and your sister,
with love
Deborah
xxx


----------



## Blondie99 (Jan 12, 2007)

*Claire,

I'm so sorry to hear your tragic news. My heart goes out to you and your family,

Claire x *


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Claire   
What sad sad news to read, , such a tragic loss of a life so young  I am sure you & your family are devastated hun, words fail me, but my thoughts are with you.

Rest in peace Dan, and never be forgotten.


----------



## Baxy (Mar 19, 2005)

My heart goes out to you at this very sad time    

RIP Daniel. 

You are in my thoughts and prayers.

xxxxxx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

So sorry to read this..What a tragic waste of a young life  

Rest in peace Daniel and sending many condolences to your family.

Vicki x x


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Hi Clarie, 

I'm so sorry for you loss hun   You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers   RIP Daniel.

Tina xx


----------



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

Clare.

I just don't know what to say 

I could'nt be more sorry       

can't begin to imagine what your all going through 

Sleep tightly little Daniel my prayers are with you.

donna and Lomond xxx


----------



## vicky r (Feb 6, 2006)

How devastating.......I cannot imagine what you and your family are going through.  I send you much love and hugs -  you are all in my prayers.  They say those whom God loves die young...........RIP Daniel

Vicky xxxxxxxx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Claire, I am very sorry to read your sad news. What a terrible blow for your family.

Your family are in my thoughts. Sleep wel Daniel.

C~x


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

Claire,

I am so, so sorry to read this very sad news. 

Thinking very much of you & your family at this time

Rest in peace Dan

Have lit a candle for you here http://www.gratefulness.org/candles/candles.cfm?l=eng&gi=FF

xx
/links


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Please light candles on the above link for Dan and pray he he in heaven watching over us. I just cant help but think WHY our Dan? Why somebody so young and beautiful? He was the nicest boy you could ever meet and I have nothing but fantastic memories of my time with him. The tears gush and my heart has died. I don't know how we are going to cope with out our Dan Dan.  He will be the most beautiful angel up there I can promise you that. Thanks again so much for all your very kind words.

Love & Hugs,
Claire,
xxx.


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Claire, I have just seen this thread. I am so so sorry and sad. My condolences to you , your sister and your family,
Future Mummy


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I have lit a candle claire  if you need an ear this thread will never be deleted so rant away.

~Dizzi~


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

I have lit a candle too   
Future Mummy


----------



## ikklesmiler (Jul 19, 2007)

what a wonderful idea, i have lit a candle claire hun 
my thoughts are with you and your family at this cruel time.

Ann Marie xxxxx


----------



## some1 (May 13, 2006)

Claire

I am so sorry to hear your news.  I am thinking of you and the rest of Dan's family and friends.

Some1

xx


----------



## birthbaby (Aug 11, 2004)

hi

im so sorry to here your devastating news   R.I.P dan xx


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

So sorry for your loss my thoughts & prayers are with your family.

Love & Hugs

Sue XXX


----------



## bib (Apr 17, 2007)

Clare, I am so terribly sorry to hear about Dan.  Words fail me when those so young and precious are taken too soon.

I send you and your family much love.  Rest Peacefully Daniel.

Love

Jo xxxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

so sorry to hear this news 

my thoughts and prayers are with you all at this time 

Rest in peace Dan 

xxx


----------



## JLEA (Jun 8, 2006)

Claire, I'm so so sorry, my heart goes out to you and your family


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

so sorry to hear this news Sad

my thoughts and prayers are with you and family this very sad time
rest in peace Dan
lea-Anne xxx


----------



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

http://www.gratefulness.org/candles/candles.cfm?l=eng&gi=FF

I've lit a candle or 2 as well claire.

here's the link for everyone else.

donna xxx

   
/links


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

I am soo soo sorry for you claire on the loss of your nephew Dan, words just fail me right now, such a sad loss for someone so young.      

my thoughts & prayers are with you and your family.  

mitch
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Dee Jay (Jan 10, 2005)

thanks for the candle link Donna. I have lit a candle for Dan too.

what a tragic loss, my thoughts are with Claire and his family,

words seem pointless,

love
Deborah
xxx


----------



## kylecat (Oct 18, 2007)

Hi claire - havent spoken to you before as I mainly post on the single women's thread. Just wanted to say how sorry I was to read the sad news about your nephew. I teach students the same age as Dan and I am sure he will be terribly missed by your family, his friends and the teachers at his school. My thoughts are with you all  

Kylecat xxxx


----------



## Cate1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi Claire, I've lit a candle for Dan as well.  Praying for you, your family and Dan's friends.


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Claire my darling   

Words fail me sweetheart     

Please know that we are thinking of you and your family at such a tough time.   

Debs and Col
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Claire my thoughts are with you and your family, how truly devastating.
God Bless Dan
lol
Lou


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

so sad to read this news Claire, you are all in my thoughts  

Dan rest in peace young man  

xxx


----------



## SuziT (Aug 18, 2007)

Claire - my thoughts are with you and your family.  RIP Dan

Nickyxx


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

Clare my friend

my thoughts are with you and your family. Words are not enough when something like this happens I can only say I am here if you ever need to talk.

you will remain in my prayers

my love 

Fran


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Claire I am soo sorry to hear this news

Sending you and your family all my love and strength to get throu these coming days/months.

Rest in Peace Dan

Shelley Xxx


----------



## Maarias (May 4, 2005)

Claire - I'm so very sorry ...words really fail me    

I'll have you all in my prayers  

RIP Dan  

Maria x


----------



## viviennef (Feb 22, 2005)

Oh Claire, I've only just read what's happened, I'm so sorry, I can't even think of what to say to you but my thoughts are with you and your family at this awful time.

 

Viv xxx


----------



## Flakey (Nov 5, 2003)

Claire
So very sorry to hear your heartbreaking news. Rest in peace Dan. My sympathy to all your family.
With love
Georgina & family x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Claire how are you today hun


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Claire~ I am so so sorry hunny     My thoughts and prayers are with you and ur family at this terrible time       Really don't know what else to say sweetie  

Sam xxx


----------



## olwen (Oct 26, 2004)

Claire, I've only just seen your news.  I'm so sorry hun, am thinking of you and your family.  Lots of love and big hugs to you all,

Olwen xxx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

The post Morton came back with no obvious problems. His heart and brain have been taken for further investigations. This is mainly because if there was a hereditary problem with either then the rest of the family need checking. The arrangement for his funeral will be planned very soon. We keep getting signs from him and know he is safe and happy, but we want him with us. We want our Dan back. WHY?


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

so sorry you cant lay Dan to rest sooner but if there is anything untoward best be safe than sorry, just wish it didnt have to happen like this  

you know we are all thinking of you + please let us know how you get on   even if you just want to rant you have us  

xxx


----------



## peta (Oct 22, 2003)

Claire,

What devastating news.  I am so sorry for you and your family.  Cannot begin to imagine the heartache.  Life is not fair sometimes.

Hope you get some reassurance and closure soon.

Love Peta x


----------



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

Oh god clare   I can't think what to say but I want you to know I'm thinking of you all.

xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Claire  Glad Dan's giving you all signs Stay strong hunnie, we are here if you need us 

~Dizzi~


----------



## Cate1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi Claire, hope you're able to have Dan's funeral soon.


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Claire ~ I was glad to hear that Dan has sent you signs that he is OK. 
I will include him to my 'thoughts' on the 22nd  

Shelley Xxx


----------



## zoed (Nov 1, 2004)

So much love to you and your family Sweetheart - so, so sorry xxx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Dans funeral will be on Wed 30th Jan at 10am. His 13th birthday would of been 1st Feb which is also my Dads birthday. My Dad has said he will never celebrate his birthday again. We will be releasing some birthday balloons for him with a card asking for a return letter saying where and when they were found, so if anybody finds a balloon then pick it up and look, you never know.

Love & Hugs,
Claire,
xxx.


----------



## Cate1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

Will be thinking of you on 30th Jan.  I think the balloons are a lovely idea and I hope you get replies from where they're found.


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Lots of love Claire

Such a very very sad and difficult time


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

They think Dan may of had a heart condition? There is a top specialist investigating but the results could take months. The specialits said if he did then he never stood a chance.


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

I'm so sorry hun, hope they can give you some answers soon


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

So sad hun - i can't say anything that might help, jsut wanted to send you more love and hugs.


----------



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

clare, me too    no answers will make the pain go away, No mother should ever see her baby die, your sister must be Ill with devistation.  It really must be the worst thing in the world to happen to any one.  My thoughts are with you and the rest of the family at this very sad and difficult time.  

Love to you

donna


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

your in my thoughts and prayers hun


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

Claire to you and your family especially your sister and your dear dad. Dan would not want your dad to stop celebrating his birthday. Maybe not this year, but in the future. Dan will want you all to not be sad, but to celebrate the time you had with him. How devastating to lose him. My heart goes out to all of you in your grief. I cannot begin to imagine how you are coping. Be strong for your sis and your dad.

Daniel, rest in peace with the angels, sweet boy.

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

for you all

xxx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

I, Meg and Connor wrote a letter to go in with Dan today. Actually Meg hasn't written her bit yet but me and Con have (we drew round Cons hand and he had a little draw! I also wrote out his flower card. Both were so hard and I hope I never have to do it again. My brave Dan was the nicest most loving person I have ever met and I know he and Con would of been best friends as they grew up together as they are two peas in a pod. Meg is having mad dreams and also cries for Dan. We all talk about him and remember the fun we all had together. He gave so many people so much love and joy in his short life it was a true pleasure to of known him. I am still in denial and think its all a mistake. I cry on my own as I am trying to be strong around others. I am actually crying now and have been doing so nearly all morning. I still dont understand why this has happened? I know he is safe now and at rest but we want him here with us. Our boy. Our Dan Dan. Wed is coming so fast.

Love & Hugs,
Claire,
xxx.


----------



## lou29 (Dec 5, 2006)

Oh Claire, I wish I could think of something to say that would be of some help and comfort... I'm so sorry this has happened. Dan sounds like he was a wonderful boy. Make sure you take care of yourself too, you sound like you're being a great comfort to those around you.  
Lou.


----------



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

Hi claire

Hon i'm just so sorry, this must be so so hard for you all.  Keep talking and remembering him he's probably listening in and laughing along with you all, he will be watching.  

Connor might not get the chance to be best friends with Dan now but he'll have a wonderful guardian angel  to look out for him.

still thinking of youu all.

donna


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Oh Claire hun.

This was always going to be so very very hard. That was a lovely thing to do with the children.
My heart breaks for you. My nieces are the most precious things to me.

All my love

Emma xx


----------



## Cate1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

to you and your family.  Lovely thing that you did with the children.


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

Claire. Don't stop yourself having a cry. You are entitled to cry all you like. Will be thinking of you and your family, especially the next few days.

carole
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## SuziT (Aug 18, 2007)

Hi Claire


words fail me, you and your family are in my thoughts and prayers.  Such a waste of a young life.  RIP Daniel

take care

Nicky xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Claire
That was a really lovely thing to do with the children.
Don't stop yourself having a cry and feel free to post here anytime, I just want you to know your still very much in my thoughts ~& I too wish you wern't having to go through this.



Young D said:


> Keep talking and remembering him he's probably listening in and laughing along with you all, he will be watching.
> 
> Connor might not get the chance to be best friends with Dan now but he'll have a wonderful guardian angel  to look out for him.


Spot on, I can only Echo Young D's words  
​


----------



## Flutterbye™ (Feb 9, 2006)

Thinking of you 
x
xxx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Me too Claire

xxxx


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Thinking of you hun               

love Tina xx


----------



## Cate1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

to you and your family claire.


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Claire,

I only just read this and I am so very sorry for your loss, words fail me.

Sending you loads of  and praying for you and your family, that you find the strength to carry you through this difficult time.   

Lots of love,
Steph xxx


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Claire What time is the funeral tomorrow  I was gonna light a special candle I have  

Shelley Xxx


----------



## Fluffs (Aug 31, 2004)

Claire

I have no words    Such a tragedy    Just wanted to send you and your family the hugest of hugs and best wishes to help you through tomorrow        I will be thinking of you all      

Fluffs xxx


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

sending you  's + strength hunny to you + all your family especially Dans mum + dad  

have been thinking of you + will say a prayer on wednesday  

like someone has said he will always be with you hunny in your heart always, never forget that  

xxx


----------



## S4rah (Nov 10, 2003)

Hi

Just want to say that I will be thinking of you and your family tomorrow as I have been so much since this terrible thing happened.  So sorry that you have to go through this

lots of love to you all

xx


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Just seen on another thread (I knew it was mentioned somewhere  ) that the funeral is at 10

I will light my candle and think of you all,  anyone want to join me 

Shelley Xxx


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Shellbell, where is the link for the candle?


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

I have an actual candle I was going to light, but it was on the full moon loon's thread that the time of the funeral was mentioned.

Ooo you mean light a candle online


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Yep, there was a thread that had a link to light a candle. I'm pretty sure its on one of the earlier posts on this thread, sorry boeing a bit


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

It might have been me and my typing getting  about face  

Her is the link to the FF group on the candle page

http://www.gratefulness.org/candles/candles.cfm?l=eng&gi=FF

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites

*DONE MINE BUT SAW SOMETHING AFTER I SAVED. WHEN IT ASKS FOR INITIALS ON THE 1ST PAGE, PUT IN DAN. THEN DAN'S CANDLES CAN BE SEEN BETTER *


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

The funeral is at 10am so please say a prayer for Dan and think of him. Your kind words and prayers have been so generous and i thanks you with all my heart. My Sister Lynsey is in the process of becoming a member of FF and when it is compleated she will pop on and say a few words.
  In a place where I hope none of you will ever go. Don't want to go to bed tonight, then maybe we wont have to say goodbye to our beautiful boy tommorrow. Our Dan, Our precious Dan. he was the lad everyone loved. The boy everyone could say no bad about and he will be forever missed. We love you Dan and Megsy and Con Con will never forget you I promise you that babe. I wish I could have just one more cuddle from you. One more smile form you. We will be together again babe, One day.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2008)

Claire hunni, I haven't been on here much recently and have just read your sad news. I am so very sorry, my heart goes out to you   I will definately say a few prayers for Dan, you and your family. Big hugs from you old buddy    xxxx


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Claire Do you have a FF wrist band  you could wear it tomorrow and you will have us all with you   

Shelley Xxx


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

Claire  

I will be thinking of you tomorrow & saying a special prayer for Daniel

xx


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Dear Claire and family

Thinking of you all.  Such an awful time for you all.

Love Sue
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Cate1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

's and prayers for you and your family for tomorrow.


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Clare, i am going to light my candle for Dan tonight as i will be at work tomorrow.  You will be in my thoughts though.


----------



## Mama Smurf (Nov 5, 2006)

Claire Im thinking of you all


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

I'll be thinking of you and your family tomorrow  xx


----------



## LiziBee (Aug 24, 2004)

Claire, Lynsey and family,
I wanted to wish you all the best for tomorrow, may it go as well as these things can. I'll be thinking of you.
Lizi.x


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Oh Claire

All my love for tommorrow - the most difficult of days for you all.

Emma xxx


----------



## ikklesmiler (Jul 19, 2007)

claire, you know my thoughts are with you and your family on the sad day tommorow        

AM xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Terri (Oct 21, 2003)

Claire

Thinking of you and your family tomorrow at this very difficult and sad time  

Terri xx


----------



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

I've lit some candles,..

we'll be thinking about you all tomorrow, I hope you get through it ok, I don't really know what else to say, I just want you to know we're here for you.


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

http://www.gratefulness.org/candles/candles.cfm?l=eng&gi=FF

Light a candle for Our Dan and put "dan" in the initials part so we know which ones are for him.Didnt sleep much last night, and when I did I dreamt about the funeral. Been up since 5:30. Been crying since 5:30.

Thanks you all so much,
Claire,
xxx.
/links


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Done Claire, My thoughts are with you hun, Be strong 

~Dizzi~


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

All my love today Claire xxxx


----------



## JLEA (Jun 8, 2006)

I've lit a candle for Dan, thinking of you all today Claire


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

all in my thoughts today, hope Dan gets a great send off  

xxx


----------



## sanjo (Sep 8, 2006)

Claire

Ive lit my candle for Dan, thinking of you at this sad time

Sandra xxx


----------



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

I woke through the night clare and couldnt get back to sleep thinking about what you were having to go through today. Its so unfair   I've lit more candles.  I just wish there was more we could do.

donna.


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Lit my candle for Dan sweetie, My thoughts are with u and ur family today   

Sam xxx


----------



## x shye x (Jan 24, 2006)

I lit my candle. thinking of u today hunni.    

RIP DAN XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

SHYE


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

Hi, ive lit a candle, You were in my thoughts this morning
god bless
dq xx


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

Thinking of you and all your family Claire

Have lit my candle for Daniel




xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

Claire thinking of you and your family, hope that Dan had a good send off RIP sweet boy,I'm glad you have some comfort from feeling him around you and the signs he has given you, I cannot begin to imagine what you are going thru but wanted you to know we are thinking of him too  
  
mitch
xxx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

So hard today. So hard forever. Love you babe. Love you so very, very much.


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

no words for you at this time just lotsa  's hunny

xxx


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

ooh claire sweetheart   

xxxxx


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Claire huge hugs, today must have been so hard for you all.
Have lit a few candles for him.
lol
Lou


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Oh Claire


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Claire, I'm so sorry that you have all been through such a hard time      Have lit a few candles for him      

Love Tina xx


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

claire my thoughts and prayers have been with you and your family espcially your sister on this really hard day look after yourself 

Fran


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

I've lit a candle, my thoughts are with you.


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

I lit a candle too, I've been thinking of you today  xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Claire
I know yesterday was a terribly hard day for you hun, So just want you to know your in my thoughts  

 Within our hearts and in our memories those we love remain with us Always ​


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Its Dans 13th Birthday today. We are releasing 13 balloons for him. Happy birthday babe. Miss you so very, very much my darling, we all do. Con has been hugging your picture this morning and shouting for his Dan Dan.


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

Happy Birthday Dan xx


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Happy Birthday Dan.


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

Happy Birthday Dan

Hope you are showing the angels how to party


----------



## Cate1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

Happy Birthday Dan.       to you and your family Claire.


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Happy Birthday Dan - I'm sure you'll be watching those balloons being released and sending some love to your family. 

Claire


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Happy Birthday Dan 

you are all in our thoughts

  

M J
xxx


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Happy birthday Dan, you are in my thoughts. 

Claire      to you and your family     

Tina xx


----------



## KW33 (Apr 10, 2006)

Happy Birthday Dan... thinking of you.

Claire  

Karin

xxx


----------



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

Daniel,  

your sorely missed wee man,

xxxx


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Happy Birthday Dan
lol
Lou
     to u all Claire.


----------



## Dee Jay (Jan 10, 2005)

Claire,
words fail me, am sitting here with tears rolling down my face, thinking of you hun and sending you a huge hug  have just lit another candle for Dan,

take extra special care of yourself,
lol
Deborah
xxx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Morning,
    Well the balloons went off brilliantly! They went so high! It snowed on Dans birthday which was so fitting as Lynsey said it would. Dan always wanted it to snow on his birthday and he made it happen this year. The snow eased off just before we went into the park to let the balloons go and then started again after! (Clever Dan!). Keep your eyes open for a blue balloon near you! 

Love & Hugs,
Claire,
xxx.


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

Wow Claire, thats amazing it snowing.  Maybe Dan organised that  

Been thinking of you

Much love

Lou xxx


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Claire, 

I've just read this whol ethread with goosepimples over my body, its so deeply sad.  RIP Dan  - I have lit a candle for him.

Marie xxx


----------



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

Hii Claire 

  not sure what to say, still thinking of ya hon.

donna


----------



## Jess75 (Nov 4, 2005)

I have just found this thread - i am so sorry for your loss sweetheart - words fail me. xxx


----------



## flamingo (Aug 3, 2005)

Claire

I am so so sorry for the loss of Daniel.

The candle has been lit.

Love, strength and hugs

Flamingo
xx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

One week today since Dan's funeral. I cant stop the tears. Took Lynsey to the cemetery and it was so very hard. Tried to be strong for Lynsey sake but its difficult. I think the reality that Dan isn't coming home is setting in. I want our Dan back. Why did he have to leave us?


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

wish things could be different for you all
lol
lou


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

There are no words to make things better. Just know that we are all here supporting you.


----------



## KW33 (Apr 10, 2006)

Sending hugs for you and your family *Claire*   We are here lean on us.


----------



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

God honney its so bloody unfair.  I wish there were more I could say.


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

xxx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Thinking of you so so much Claire.

It must still all feel like some kind of dreadful unreal nightmare.


Much much love

Emma xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Oh hun
Its Ok to cry and be angry someone you loved is gone and left a big hole in your lives, words are inadequat at times like these but words is all we have to say we care and we are thinking of you - one day at a time hun, the memories will never leave you but the pain will lessen, the days will get easier all in good time 
Ive been keeping an eye out for the balloons 
~Dizzi~


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Oh claire.


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Can you remember we let of 13 balloons off for Dan on his 13th birthday? well Lynsey got the first reply yesterday and guess where the balloon was found.........HOLLAND!!!!!!! It was the balloons my brother Martin let off and we are just amazed how far it got! GO DAN!!!!!!! WE LOVE YOU BABE.


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Claire - isn't that wonderful.  Dan obviously made sure he spread them far and wide.

big hugs to you hun!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

FANTASTIC! GO DAN


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

Wow ! Holland - good going Dan!


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

WOW    . Thats amazing!


----------



## S4rah (Nov 10, 2003)

Fantastic - well done Dan

xx


----------



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

Thats amazing.


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

The first page of Daniels website has been produced. Please take a little look and keep looking as it will grow and develope into something very special.

http://www.danielhurley.co.uk/

Love & Hugs,
Claire,
xxx.


----------



## ikklesmiler (Jul 19, 2007)

Claire... have bookmarked the page hun xxx


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

Thanks for the link Claire

xxxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Ive bookmarked as well hun


----------



## Cate1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

Holland, wow, that is brilliant.  Hope you get more replies.


----------

